# Sonata's & D.B.'s girls new pix of the blues



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Today I went to check on the state of things in the mousery and found that Sonata delivered her litter during the night. It appears to be a pretty average litter, around 8 or 10. I didn't disturb the nest any more than needed to see that they were there and looking good. Now comes the waiting and hoping that I get some blue tricolors and not too many blue agoutis. The blue agouti might not be that bad, considering that Deep is the darkest blue I've had thus far. I wasn't sure if he was blue agouti, to tell the truth, until some time after Sonata and he were paired. He appeared to be a somewhat mealy but dark blue, and I was a bit annoyed when the brownish color started to appear. He's a real honey of a mousie, though, very affectionate and well behaved, and so is Sonata.

Pictures to come at some later day.

I got a count; she has an even dozen. I'll wait a few more days and see if I want to cull or not. So far they are doing fine.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here they are all in a pile. Markings are just starting to show a bit in the skin at about 48 hours. these babies looked a bit under done at birth, but have come along nicely, putting on a bit of fat already. I should have about three blue tris and three blue agouti tris in this bunch, as Deep Blue is heterozygous in the A locus. His brother Ghiradelli is a nice marked chocolate, also a real sweet boy. They both come from a tri litter, not showing tri, but it's in there! Half of these babies may have full color in the C locus, but I love blue, so that'll suit me just fine.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Five days old


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Spotted bubss. They're cute. The one all the way to the right looks like he has a little blob of white on his head.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Why, that's a dozen dinks right there


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Most of them are marked; I'm looking for blue tricolors in this litter. This is my first all blue litter in a long time. They are growing like mad as Sonata is eating most everything at hand, including nips at my fingies if I try to look at the babies before giving her her milksop and kibble and egg; lets me scoop them all up as soon as she's got her wug into the food.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are about ten days old now.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh oh I see blue agouti's in there!! yummy.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

They are absolutely stunning !!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! Blue tricolors were my first try back when I first started with the tris; didn't work, as I had little info on how the whole tricolor and splashed genes work. Sonata had one pretty nice doe in her first litter off a buck that carried blue, so there's progress!

Blue is one of my top three favorite colors.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Blue babeeeeez!

They are very hoppity and poppity and hard to get pix of.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Eee! lookit how cute!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Blue is definitely one of my favorite colors too and these guys are so cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I';m enjoying having a litter of all pied blue for the first time ever! Now we wait to see where the tri or splashed markings show up.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sonata and DB's girls are three months old now. Samba's color isn't mealy in person, it's the satin causing the little 'sparkles' in her coat.

Samba, the pick of the litter.








None of these girls aren't tricolor but a few are splashed.


----------

